# next project



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

this summers project. anyone got input on how to finish this bugger off. i made a custom steering mechanism thats all the way at the front of the toon...with throttle/shifter right next to it. Think i'm gonna have a special snap on canvas made to cover the open area down the middle front to back.


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

I'd put some grey lines on it like a layout and call it good. That is unless you want to shoot park ducks.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

TSS Caddis said:


> I'd put some grey lines on it like a layout and call it good. That is unless you want to shoot park ducks.


hehe, yeah gonna cover this thing with cedar so i can still suck in some park ducks.


----------



## mwakely (Jan 7, 2004)

KID
I'll be putting my best thoughts into it! Also if it needs paint I can shoot it for ya! I am thinking about a portable galley for eggs and bacon!


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

mwakely said:


> KID
> I'll be putting my best thoughts into it! Also if it needs paint I can shoot it for ya! I am thinking about a portable galley for eggs and bacon!


yup, cooking station is in the plans. not sure where the Tv is going tho....still thinkin on that.


----------



## Water_Hazard (Aug 16, 2006)

I have a place to launch it and leave it for the season.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

Water_Hazard said:


> I have a place to launch it and leave it for the season.


thats great news, was hoping you would find us a home this fall. i painted and got it running saturday,....will be making maiden voyage this weekend if u want to drink some beers on the riv.


----------



## wavie (Feb 2, 2004)

How big a winch you going to need pulling that over dikes?:yikes:

I'm guessing a 1/4 acre of cedar will be enough to cover that beast.

Curious, if you leave something that big anchored out over night, does it need a flashing light or something to warn others?


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

wavie said:


> How big a winch you going to need pulling that over dikes?:yikes:
> 
> I'm guessing a 1/4 acre of cedar will be enough to cover that beast.
> 
> Curious, if you leave something that big anchored out over night, does it need a flashing light or something to warn others?


you know i ran into this issue when i used to hunt out off sebawaing with my blind boat. I almost ran into an anchored pontoon one year when it was foggy....just missed it. I was so mad....wish they woulda at least put a reflector on it or something. As far as i know if its anchored it doesn't require anything like that which is a shame. I don't plan on anchoring this over night. will be motoring out each hunt, not big fan of anchoring on the bay.


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

With a toon that large, your going to be able to stay out on some amazing days. When it is 2-4', 3-5' and they really start moving, you'll be perfectly fine in that boat.


----------



## Flooded Timber (Nov 1, 2006)

SK your gonna need a few Barko loungers and Lazy boys on that critter. Make sure you camo the satelite dish so they don't flare the birds...


----------



## Quack Wacker (Dec 20, 2006)

A hot tub and a crapper and you are good to go.


----------



## KLR (Sep 2, 2006)

TSS Caddis said:


> I'd put some grey lines on it like a layout and call it good. That is unless you want to shoot park ducks.


That'd be suuuuuweeeeet!!




Shiawassee_Kid said:


> hehe, yeah gonna cover this thing with cedar so i can still suck in some park ducks.


 
The cedar will look nice too- What ever you do make sure you submit it to Wildfowl's Boats and Blinds contest!!!!


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

think we are gonna call it the "duckinator"....


----------



## Dahmer (Jan 22, 2007)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> yup, cooking station is in the plans. not sure where the Tv is going tho....still thinkin on that.


Caddis I know where we are going after are shift in the layout! I wonder if SK would deliver breakfest!! :lol:


----------



## AR34 (Jun 18, 2008)

I think that rig is going to need a few more hunters to fill R up


----------



## HunterHawk (Dec 8, 2005)

is colorado too far to bring that thing? i want to hunt out of that thing! looks like a blast... nice work... keep water_hazard out of that thing for the first hunt unless you want it christened with a suzie for the first bird of the day..... or the last


----------



## algonquin dave (Nov 26, 2005)

My first thought was it looks like Noahs Ark, Dude thats Huge compared to my canoe! Duck party!!!


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

HunterHawk said:


> is colorado too far to bring that thing? i want to hunt out of that thing! looks like a blast... nice work... keep water_hazard out of that thing for the first hunt unless you want it christened with a suzie for the first bird of the day..... or the last


i think w_hazards kids are gonna be the first gunners on the youth hunt....perfect test for it...might have to build booster seats for them. :lol:


----------



## Quack Wacker (Dec 20, 2006)

You could possibly own the first Ice Cream Boat and play music and drive around to all the layout hunters and feed them for a fee. I smell a new market coming on. 

You could call it the "Shi-Kid Float-n-Feed"


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

Hmmm, selling Shiawasee rig, rigging up open water rig :lol:


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> you know i ran into this issue when i used to hunt out off sebawaing with my blind boat. I almost ran into an anchored pontoon one year when it was foggy....just missed it. I was so mad....wish they woulda at least put a reflector on it or something. As far as i know if its anchored it doesn't require anything like that which is a shame. I don't plan on anchoring this over night. will be motoring out each hunt, not big fan of anchoring on the bay.


Dan,

You might PM Kevlar about this whole issue, and about how to finish off the camo. He doesn't spend much time on this forum anymore, but he'd probably respond to a PM. He had one or two of these in his day, and he killed a S---load of ducks out of it. I know that Fish Point Lodge uses blinking lights, like those on highway construction signs, to mark their blinds. But I think it's more so they can find them on foggy mornings. I was there one time when it was so foggy you literally couldn't see the blind until we were 20 feet from it.


----------



## dpossum (Jul 19, 2006)

If you anchor that thing you may need to apply for your own zip code.


----------



## Bellyup (Nov 13, 2007)

Is all I can say. With it being that big, there better be a crapper on board !! Nothing worse than leaving a 2 over the side of that !!! 

It kind of reminds me of that one rig on Saginaw Bay that Michigan Outdoors did a feature on many many years ago. It was a huge island type blind, two story I think. They shot down at the birds decoying. Below deck was a cabin with stove, heat, lazy boys, beds, fridge, the works. I guess it makes sense, if you go big enough the ducks will think it is an island ! 

Nice boat ! My Uncle, Dad and I were always wanting to do up a toon with 55 gallon trash bins flush with the deck and no sides, up on Houghton Lake. This was a lot of years ago, and we read the rules and found out about havign to have 50% of your body above water or something like that. So we scrapped the junker we bought back then to do it. On hnd sight wish we would have kept it and built something like this !!


----------



## waxico (Jan 21, 2008)

The law states if you're anchoring for the night(or all season) you have to have one white 360 degree light.
If that's your plan, those rechargeable Cosco thingys work good.

If you don't mark your rig in the dark (or fog), people can get killed.

I run an 18' with a 90hp pushing 45mph which would be a bad, bad collision. A real "Moisture Missle".


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Bellyup said:


> ...It kind of reminds me of that one rig on Saginaw Bay that Michigan Outdoors did a feature on many many years ago. It was a huge island type blind, two story I think. They shot down at the birds decoying. Below deck was a cabin with stove, heat, lazy boys, beds, fridge, the works...


I saw that rig in action off of AuGres one fall. I was hunting down by Wigwam Bay along shore, and I saw what appeared to be a cattail island a couple miles out. After a few hours, I noticed that the "island" was slowly moving back in towards AuGres. We met up with the guys near the harbor...god that think was huge!!! Yep, two stories, and it had it all. The one guy told us how much it cost to build...I forget how much, but I recall it was thousands :yikes: It was shortly after that that I saw Bob Garner on the old Michigan Outdoors hunting out of it with the guys. I remember thinking it was amazing that birds actually decoyed close enough to shoot, but they did.


----------



## Flooded Timber (Nov 1, 2006)

Can't wait to see the pics of it when she is done, and the duck porn after her first hunt.


----------



## waxico (Jan 21, 2008)

Don't I remember that rig breaking loose and drifting either all the way to Canada, or someplace like Wigwam Bay?
I'm a St. Clair hunter, but I remember that thing with a stairway, steel construction, etc.

Anybody know where that thing ended up?
Sure like to get it and set up 60 yards from the Kid...


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

I think Just Ducky is confusing it with something else.

The rig in questino is 2 stories and is out to fish point/Seb area. If I remember correctly it needs to be towed out. It did break loose the other year and ended up in front of the state park.

Rumor has it the guys running it have very little regard for limits.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

i've motored up to it with blind boat and check it out. it has a large chainfall in the center of the structure to hoist the very large anchor. when it was first built, someone i knew was part owner or knew the owner (can't remember details) and it did get away and have to be rescued far out into the bay.


----------



## waxico (Jan 21, 2008)

Ahh, the dream of the mega rig. Well, the heiress I was expecting to meet and marry never showed, instead the one I married dumped me head first into a financial shredder when she took off to "find herself".
Hell, I didn't even know she was lost, I would have posted flyers...
I had a set of pontoons ready for a lowerable waterproof box between them, "floating pit blind" style...
My partners have been slowly drifting away from the sport. And now, with the white collar cuts at GM coming, most will be leaving Michiugan soon.

So, I roll with an 18' side console, 14' boat blind rig, 12' jonny, Baby Bankes, Grass layout, Herters sneakboat, 14' Polarcraft

Someone just shoot me...


----------



## Goosedown (Jan 12, 2009)

What did you wrap the top with? Did you design this boat for the marsh or the open water? I am currently building a new tooner after hunting the old rig for 39 years on the bay. 

Goosedown


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

Goosedown said:


> What did you wrap the top with? Did you design this boat for the marsh or the open water? I am currently building a new tooner after hunting the old rig for 39 years on the bay.
> 
> Goosedown


galvanized sheeting. thin as i could get if i remember. i still gotta add some braces to keep it quieter...i still have some ideas yet that need to implemented. 

we are gonna cedar it and hunt it out in open water somewhere.

anyone got a pontoon/console steering cable laying around (gonna need a long one)?


----------



## Branta (Feb 6, 2002)

the kid is going to be on openwater this season?!! 

isn't that one of the signs of the apocalypse?! :yikes: :yikes:


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

Branta said:


> the kid is going to be on openwater this season?!!
> 
> isn't that one of the signs of the apocalypse?! :yikes: :yikes:


i'm actually a sucker for a block of redheads humming down the pipe on the big water.


----------



## Bow Hunter Brandon (Jan 15, 2003)

Branta said:


> the kid is going to be on openwater this season?!!
> 
> isn't that one of the signs of the apocalypse?! :yikes: :yikes:



Muhahahahaha......
Another one falls to the dark side!!!:evilsmile


Well actually its not just dark its just black and white! Gotta love this divers!


----------



## BillBuster (Apr 25, 2005)

It should start to get a little quieter on the open water. The diver limits have got alot of us layout hunters down. I'm not saying I'm greedy. If the divers are in trouble, I'm all for figuring out why. Anyway not to change the topic. That is an awesome rig. Ive thought about going back to a blind for a few reasons. With the limits being down, this is a good way to enjoy the company of others. Instead of sitting in a cold box, all by yourself. Keep the pics coming. Be careful out there when it gets rough, Ive witnessed the wind catching those tin blinds like a sail in the past.


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> i'm actually a sucker for a block of redheads humming down the pipe on the big water.


If you like that, you need to come out for an old squaw hunt this year. Constant flights 2' off the water, straight down the pipe, you pull up to shoot and they dont' even flare, they just keep coming straight at you and miss your head in the layout by 1' as they go over. 

I can see why people enjoy shooting puddlers, but IMO, much more exciting having a flock of eye, bills, old squaw, scoter buzzing wave tops on a cloudy snowy day.


----------



## Flooded Timber (Nov 1, 2006)

Dan if you get the itch to shoot park ducks in the "Duckinator" and need to get it into some skinny water I have the "Toon" handle for my 31 hp go-devil. Shootin divers is fun but ya can't completely cross over...


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

TSS Caddis said:


> I think Just Ducky is confusing it with something else.
> 
> The rig in questino is 2 stories and is out to fish point/Seb area. If I remember correctly it needs to be towed out. It did break loose the other year and ended up in front of the state park.
> 
> Rumor has it the guys running it have very little regard for limits.


The one I'm thinking of was featured on the old Michigan Outdoors back in about the early 90's before Trost and Garner split. Garner was hunting with these guys on the west side of the bay. Seems like I recall the one guy was in the metal fabrication or welding bus, and they spent like two years constructing the thing. When I saw it back in the mid to late 90's, it was off Pt. AuGres area, and yes, they had to tow it because it was so big. Could there be two such monstrosities around?


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> i'm actually a sucker for a block of redheads humming down the pipe on the big water.


I have the perfect spot...in NODAK :evilsmile


----------



## Pike Eyes (Jul 9, 2008)

SWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEETTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT! That thing is a monster. Nothing btter than a cup of coffee and breakfast on the water during the hunt. Nice job on the boat kid.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

just ducky said:


> The one I'm thinking of was featured on the old Michigan Outdoors back in about the early 90's before Trost and Garner split. Garner was hunting with these guys on the west side of the bay. Seems like I recall the one guy was in the metal fabrication or welding bus, and they spent like two years constructing the thing. When I saw it back in the mid to late 90's, it was off Pt. AuGres area, and yes, they had to tow it because it was so big. Could there be two such monstrosities around?


the one that ended up in sebawaing was called the Hilton. it changed owners a few times. the last time i seen it was 2005. It was 2 levels, U shaped underside so that u could drive a boat inside it and hide it. this is also where the hoist was for the super anchor. there was a toilet under the stairway that led to the 2nd level. was one hideous looking thing.


----------



## dankoustas (Sep 18, 2007)

Great looking boat Kid!!


----------



## flatsman (Jan 15, 2001)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> think we are gonna call it the "duckinator"....


I thought we were calling it the poontoon.:sad:


----------



## Jared77 (May 12, 2008)

Was thinking it was Quackzilla...that thing is slick


----------



## Big Cans (Oct 25, 2007)

"Poonzilla"?? I'm getting confused.

In all honesty - that is a slick rig and will work perfectly for you. Congrats on thinking outside the box; and thinking comfort & thinking safety & more importantly -- FUN. I'm jealous!!! Good luck!!
bc


----------



## mick101 (May 14, 2009)

I'm jealous of your boat.... Very nice.


----------



## PahtridgeHunter (Sep 1, 2004)

Nice work, SK! Sweet lookin' rig!:chillin:


----------



## DiversDown (Nov 17, 2005)

The Tilt'n Hilton, I hunted off it a couples times it's pretty sweet shooting down at the ducks. I was sold a few years ago and now I think it's on the west side of the state at Traverse City. Cedar is the only way to go on the pontoon blinds. Nice looking rig.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

DiversDown said:


> The Tilt'n Hilton, I hunted off it a couples times it's pretty sweet shooting down at the ducks. I was sold a few years ago and now I think it's on the west side of the state at Traverse City. Cedar is the only way to go on the pontoon blinds. Nice looking rig.


ya im looking for someone that has a cedar forest i can lumberjack come september, any volunteers? will get you some gun time on the toon?


----------



## GoneFishin (Jan 11, 2001)

For a guy that's used to standing in a foot of gumbo anchored to the bottom shootin' from that 'Toon will be a different experience. 

Here's my medcine for practicing for that floater:

Strap a chair to the middle of an old set of bed springs, queen or king should suffice. Have a couples of buddies, one on each end of the springs and another tossing the clays. As the target approaches stand up outta the chair and shoot as your buddies jump up and down on the springs. That oughta almost duplicate the wave action of one o' dem windy days on the Bay when the ducks fly best.    :lol:


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> ya im looking for someone that has a cedar forest i can lumberjack come september, any volunteers? will get you some gun time on the toon?


I have a couple of leads on cedar that I was supposed to follow-up on last fall for my boat blind...OOPS, I knew I forgot something last year :lol: Lemme see if I can find the info.


----------



## John Singer (Aug 20, 2004)

Have you considered covering such a pontoon blind with artificial Christmas tree branches? I see these things for sale at garage sales and Goodwill stores all the time and wonder how they would work out for such a blind. 

I imagine that they would fade after a while but paint is easier than rebrushing each season.


----------



## Branta (Feb 6, 2002)

Why do I hear Gordon Lightfoot singing when I look at these pics?! 





(wait for it.... wait for it....


It'll come to you in a second....)


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

thanks for jinxing us branta.....

and artificial tree's dont turn brown =(


----------



## DuckMan87 (Jun 11, 2009)

Quack Wacker said:


> You could possibly own the first Ice Cream Boat and play music and drive around to all the layout hunters and feed them for a fee. I smell a new market coming on.
> 
> You could call it the "Shi-Kid Float-n-Feed"



LOLOLOLOLOOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL

as long as u dont get shot...would prolly make money sellin coffee and doughnuts


----------



## duckbuster808 (Sep 9, 2005)

Nice looking rig.....I'll have to look around for it now since I know where the food will be  lol


----------

